# Tapi Schnittstellen Programmierung



## Informatiker (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich möchte ein Programm mit VB schreiben, welches bei eingehenden Anrufen die Nummer des Anrufers mir ausgiebt.
Welche Funktion der TAPI32.dll benötige ich hierfür?

Danke für jede Hilfe.

ciao


----------



## Kromee (27. August 2004)

*Tapi32.dll*

Hallo Informatiker,
mir ergeht es genauso!
Es gibt activex steuerelemente, die diesen Einsatz erleichtern.
Doch eine echte Dokumentation über linemakecall + programmierbare komplexe Callcenterfunktionen gibt es anscheinend nur auf Englisch und in C++, und hier maximal weltweit 3 Titel.

Ich finde es ein wenig schwach, dass die Welt aus diesen Standards ein solches Geheimnis macht.

Ich suche seit Tagen intensiv nach Büchern etc, werde diese Geschichte warscheinlich ohne diese aus der API entwickeln. Solltest Du irgendwelche Hinweise gefunden haben wäre ich Dir sehr Dankbar mir diese Informationen auch zukommen zu lassen.

Gruß, Kromee


----------

